# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  y aurait-il des informaticiens charlatans ?

## semaphore1984

Bonjour  tous,

En lisant les forums info, ce que j'adore, je tombe souvent sur des demandes signes par "expert dba", "ingnieur logiciel", "administrateur de bases de donnes" et plein de titres ronflants qui laissent pantois sur la capacit mtier des personnes qui posent les questions :

"J'ai une base de donnes et je dois faire un programme qui me liste  l'cran tous les clients selon plein de critres avec des menus trs compliqus : quelqu'un peut m'aider ?"
"Est-ce que je peux faire un arrondi sur une date avec la fonction ROUND() ?",
"Je dois dvelopper une gestion de stock pour ma bote mais je dbute en java. Quelqu'un a des pistes ?
"Je suis charg de faire une migration de base de donnes et on m'a dit qu'il fallait utiliser des jointures externes, quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce que c'est ?"
"Etc. Etc..

Il y en a des centaines voire des milliers comme a. 
Mais ce ne sont pas les questions qui me choquent, c'est qu'elles soient apparemment poses par des informaticien "en poste" avec souvent des titres ronflants.

Bien sr on ne peut pas tout savoir, mais parfois, on a l'impression que certaines personnes savent moins que le minimum pur leur mtier.

Il y a aussi les feignants (et malins) : habilement, ils posent une question simple, puis de fil en aiguille, en disant "ah ok a fonctionne, mais maintenant quand je veut traiter le cas avec plusieurs critres a ne fonctionne plus" et on fini par leur crire le code.
J'espre, au nom des informaticiens, que ces gens l ne sont pas encore des informaticiens actifs mais des tudiants un peu dpasss par leurs tudes ou dont les profs n'ont pas t assez explicites, parce que sinon je suis inquiet pour la profession !

Humour mis  part, j'aime bien rpondre aux questions quand elles sont prcises et pertinentes, et je rends service avec plaisir quand les gens sont aimables et apprcient l'aide apporte, y a pas de problme.

Bonne chance  tous et longue vie aux forums de "developpez.net"

----------


## LooserBoy

Remarque pertinente mais peut-tre un peu radicale.

Ce ne sont pas que des tudiants. Il y a aussi des personnes en poste.

Pour avoir t confront  quelques cas du genre, il y a ceux qui se trouvent "bombards" sur des technologies, architectures ou des postes  responsabilit alors qu'ils n'ont pas l'exprience et/ou les comptences ncessaires. Comment architecturer une base/logiciel alors qu'on ne l'a jamais fait avant? Comment valuer la charge de travail d'un dveloppement alors qu'on ne connait pas son niveau rel?

Un exemple concret : je suis analyste programmeur senior .NET. J'ai commenc sur la Beta2 de VS avec le framework 1.0 en 2001 et j'ai toujours dvelopp en .NET depuis. Pourtant, n'ayant jamais t form, n'ayant presque jamais utilis Silverlight ou l'architecture MVVM, je suis indniablement une "buse" sur ces technologies/architectures. Suis-je incomptent en qualit de dveloppeur pour autant?

Il y a aussi les dbutants qui, il faut l'avouer, sortent de l'cole et ne savent, donc, pas faire grand chose. Mais leur poste a un intitul ou, alors, ils tentent de se faire un peu mousser... On y peut pas grand chose.

----------


## fregolo52

A la question : y aurait-il des informaticiens charlatans ?
Oui dans tous les mtiers.




> Humour mis  part, j'aime bien rpondre aux questions quand elles sont prcises et pertinentes, et je rends service avec plaisir quand les gens sont aimables et apprcient l'aide apporte, y a pas de problme.


On dirait que les forumeurs de DVP ne sont pas dans cette catgorie.  ::cry::

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> On dirait que les forumeurs de DVP ne sont pas dans cette catgorie.


Malheureusement, c'est bien le cas de la majorit des posts (dans la section dans laquelle j'officie du moins)...  ::(:

----------


## tchize_

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> En lisant les forums info, ce que j'adore, je tombe souvent sur des demandes signes par "expert dba", "ingnieur logiciel", "administrateur de bases de donnes" et plein de titres ronflants qui laissent pantois sur la capacit mtier des personnes qui posent les questions :
> 
> .....
> 
> Mais ce ne sont pas les questions qui me choquent, c'est qu'elles soient apparemment poses par des informaticien "en poste" avec souvent des titres ronflants.


Avec l'exprience, tu arrive  faire la part entre la partie ronflante et la partie comptences.

DBA -> Tu gre une base de donnes. C'est un fait, pas une comptence.
Ingnieur logiciel -> Le jour o quelqu'un arrive  me dire ce que c'est  ::aie:: . Pour moi, un ingnieur en thermodynamique qui sait un peu programmer rentre dans la catgorie.
expert DBA -> L, par contre, c'est sens tre des comptences. Si ils pose les questions donnes en exemple, c'est un charlatant  ::mouarf:: 

La mode est aux titres ronflant. Je n'ai plus des maons et des plafonneurs qui viennent chez moi, j'ai des techniciens en structure portante et des artisants en parachvement du batiment.  :8O:

----------


## Robin56

> On dirait que les forumeurs de DVP ne sont pas dans cette catgorie.





> Malheureusement, c'est bien le cas de la majorit des posts (dans la section dans laquelle j'officie du moins)...


Arrtons tout de mme de taper sur les doigts de nos contributeurs.

Bien sur que a nous horripile que les gens respectent moyennement voir pas du tout les rgles. Aprs, de l  gnraliser  outrance que les gens ne sont pas civiliss, je ne pense pas que a soit une bonne solution. Developpez.com marche sur le principe de l'entraide et de la contribution. C'est donc notre diversit qui fait notre force car plus la population de forumeurs est importante, plus le spectre technique tend  tre couvert.

PS : Voil j'ai termin mon HS (a ne m'empche pas de trouver les paroles de semaphore1984 trs vraies).

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,




> Ingnieur logiciel -> Le jour o quelqu'un arrive  me dire ce que c'est


je me permet de rpondre  cette question, bien que assez hors-sujet, car j'y ai longuement rflchi.

Tout d'abord, qu'est-ce un ingnieur? Dans un premier temps, un ingnieur est quelqu'un qui rsous des problmes concrets, techniques et complexes. Concret, c'est pour enlever les chercheurs. Technique, c'est pour enlever les artistes. Et complexe, qui n'est pas  prendre dans le sens de difficile, mais dans le sens de "qui ncessite plusieurs types de comptences", pour enlever les artisans spcialiss. Mais a ne suffit pas, car un hacker n'est pas forcment un ingnieur.

Pour moi un ingnieur est quelqu'un qui rsous des problmes concrets, techniques et complexes, de faon  ce que la solution propose soit un bon compromis entre les cots et les qualits (j'emploie le pluriel  dessein). Par exemple, si on s'y met  plusieurs, on pourra construire un pont pour traverser une petite rivire, mais ce pont sera bancale et nous aura cot cher (j'inclus le temps dans les cots). Mais si un ingnieur, qui s'y connait en construction de pont, prend les commandes de la construction, le rsultat sera de meilleure qualit et  un cot moindre.

Dans le dveloppement logiciel, c'est pareil, sauf que dans la qualit, entrent galement quelques caractristiques spcifiques  notre domaine, et en particulier la maintenabilit. Un dveloppeur pourra pondre rapidement un programme qui fait le taf vite et bien, si ce programme est impossible  maintenir, alors ce n'est pas un ingnieur.

Et ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que, de mme qu'il y a de grosses diffrences entre un petit pont en bois qui traverse le ruisseau et le viaduc de Millau, il y a de grosses diffrences entre un petit utilitaire qui s'excute en ligne de commande et un norme logiciel de type photoshop. Pour que les millions de ligne de code d'un programme tel que photoshop soient maintenables, il faut de bons ingnieurs qui font bien leur travail, et pas seulement des dveloppeurs.

La maintenabilit d'un code ne s'arrte pas au code en lui-mme. La gestion des versions et du dpt peut tre extrmement complexe selon les cas. La documentation (pour qu'un nouvel arrivant sur le projet n'ai pas besoin de 2 ans pour se mettre dans le bain), l'organisation des modules et des quipes (je ne parle pas de management, mais d'organisation), les choix des technologies utilises et l'anticipation de leurs volutions, etc.

Enfin, mon constat c'est que:
1. Bien souvent le titre d'ingnieur logiciel n'est pas fond. crire du code, mme bon et efficace, ce n'est qu'une partie de la production d'un logiciel. Un codeur, mme excellent, n'est pas forcment un ingnieur. Je ne me considre moi-mme pas comme ingnieur (pas encore) et je fais toujours mon possible pour que ce mot n'apparaisse pas dans mon titre (par exemple, en ce moment je suis 'senior software developer').
2. Les entreprises sont rarement structures de cette faon. Souvent les chefs de projets ne sont que des gestionnaires, pas du tout des ingnieurs. Et souvent, ceux qui font le travail d'ingnierie (ou de gnie logiciel) sont les dveloppeurs, et du coup c'est mal fait.

Quant  la question originale, il m'arrive encore de poster des questions techniques, mais en gnral c'est pour chercher des points de vue diffrents du mien et de ce que j'ai trouv sur internet. Le forum c++ de developpez.com est de trs bonne qualit, et il m'arrive de temps en temps d'y poser des questions plus ou moins ouvertes. Des questions sur lesquelles j'ai moi-mme une rponse, mais que je souhaite soumettre  l'preuve de la communaut.

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part, je dirais que le problme vient surtout du fait que les gens ne veulent (n'aiment ?) pas rechercher et veulent dans la plupart des cas un travail tout fait.
D'o le genre de question du style comment on fait avec aucune prcision qui sont gnralement suivit par des demandes d'informations supplmentaires sur le problme ou des liens vers les tutoriels.

Et bien sur dans le lot tu as des personnes qui n'auraient jamais du se lancer dans l'informatique car ils n'ont pas le niveau ncessaire mais qui ont eu leur(s) diplme(s) car ils taient bon ailleurs et arrivaient  avoir le niveau minimum dans les matires principales.
Seul problme c'est que le niveau minimum est peut tre bien pour les cours mais largement insuffisant dans le monde rel du travail.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Et bien sur dans le lot tu as des personnes qui n'auraient jamais du se lancer dans l'informatique car ils n'ont pas le niveau ncessaire mais qui ont eu leur(s) diplme(s) car ils taient bon ailleurs et arrivaient  avoir le niveau minimum dans les matires principales.
> Seul problme c'est que le niveau minimum est peut tre bien pour les cours mais largement insuffisant dans le monde rel du travail.


Mon  cheval de bataille depuis des annes : on ne sait pas discriminer les bons des mauvais programmeurs. On diplme donc des gens qui ne savent pas coder(parcequ'ils sont bons en maths), et on rejette  l'entre des gens qui feraient un excellent boulot(mais que les quadiffs, a gonfle).

Sinon, sur le forum VBA Excel, on croise souvent des gens qui n'ont rien d'informaticien, et qui soudain ont un besoin prcis. Ca ne me parait pas scandaleux(tant qu'on ne leur fait pas un projet complet), et les rponses sont gnralement d'excellente facture.

Ca n'empche pas le milieu d'tre farci de charlatans.

----------


## Deaf

> on ne sait pas discriminer les bons des mauvais programmeurs.


C'est facile, le mauvais programmeur, on lui donne un besoin et il se met  coder. Ceux-l, on les reconnat  la ronde.

Alors que le bon programmeur, on lui donne un besoin et il code... mais c'est un bon programmeur, quoi!

 ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

> on ne sait pas discriminer les bons des mauvais programmeurs.





> C'est facile, le mauvais programmeur, on lui donne un besoin et il se met  coder. Ceux-l, on les reconnat  la ronde.
> 
> Alors que le bon programmeur, on lui donne un besoin et il ...


... rflchi, "modlise" le besoin et seulement aprs il commence  coder.

----------


## kOrt3x

Il y a effectivement des informaticiens qui font trs trs peur...
Quand je vois certaines personnes qui sont "Ingnieur Systme & Rseaux" de grand centre hospitalier, des gens qui ont des vies entre leurs mains et qu'il ne savent pas comment on rafraichit une page internet... je me dis, mais comment les gens ont fait pour arriver l.

PS: c'est une histoire vrai et j'en est d'autres des comme a...

----------


## tchize_

> ... rflchi, "modlise" le besoin et seulement aprs il commence  coder.


T'as oubli la partie "analyse avec le client" parce que bon, des gens qui modlisent super bien des besoin mais discutent pas avec le client, ne gnral, a finis en "mais c'est absolument pas ce que j'ai demand"  ::mouarf::

----------


## tchize_

> "Ingnieur Systme & Rseaux" de grand centre hospitalier, des gens qui ont des vies entre leurs mains


Depuis quand les mdecin sont assez fou que pour baser la survie de leur patient sur un rseau ethernet  ::aie:: 
Sur une machine  4000 vendue par un fournisseur spcialis dans le domaine, ok, mais pas dans un pc de bureau, jamais  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kearz

C'est gens dont tu parle on peut-tre sur le fiche de paye "ingnieur logiciel" "DBA" et donc sont officiellement ingnieur log/DBA. 
Maintenant est-ce qu'ils ont les connaissances pour tre ingnieur logiciel/DBA, c'est moins sur. 

Il faut pas oublier le problme de la profession, a volue vite (peut-tre trop vite) et que si on se met pas  jour, voil le rsultat. 

Imaginons quelqu'un qui bosse en PHP pur depuis 5 ans sur le mme projet (Juste de la maintenance d'un code qu'il a lui mme mis en place). Du jour au lendemain, on lui dit "Dans trois jours on te passe sur un projet Symphony" (O il y aurait dj plusieurs millier de ligne). Tu pense que a sera quoi le rsultat? 

J'ai plutt l'impression qu'on donne des postes d'ingnieur logiciel  des dveloppeurs (mme mauvais) pour qu'ils soient cadres (avec un salaire de technicien sup) et qu'on puisse leur dire "Attention, tu es ingnieur et cadre, tu pourrais travailler un peu plus tard le soir". 

PS: Par contre celui qui met 'expert' et qui pose une question de base, c'est surement un beau menteur.  ::ccool::

----------


## tchize_

> Imaginons quelqu'un qui bosse en PHP pur depuis 5 ans sur le mme projet (Juste de la maintenance d'un code qu'il a lui mme mis en place)


La maintenance ce n'est pas un projet!




> "Dans trois jours on te passe sur un projet Symphony" (O il y aurait dj plusieurs millier de ligne). Tu pense que a sera quoi le rsultat?


Une cacophony  ::):

----------


## gangsoleil

> plein de titres ronflants qui laissent pantois sur la capacit mtier des personnes qui posent les questions :


Tient, je ne sais meme pas ce que j'ai mis comme "titre"... Surement un truc bateau...

Il y a, a mon sens, pleins de configurations differentes. Depuis ceux qui sont, effectivement, des charlatans, a ceux qui ont grandi avec un framework/autre sans jamais y etre forme (LooserBoy par exemple), ceux qui ont un besoin externe specifique a un moment (voir les questions debiles bateau que j'ai posees dans le forum Bases de Donnees, car ce n'est pas du tout mon truc, mais que je dois en utiliser une), ceux qui sont mis sur une petite tache qui n'est pas dans leur competence, mais pas trop loin, ...

Quoi qu'il en soit, je te rassure, avec l'experience, on fait vite la difference entre les differents cas, et tu sais vite si tu as envie de repondre ou non.

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est gens dont tu parle on peut-tre sur le fiche de paye "ingnieur logiciel" "DBA" et donc sont officiellement ingnieur log/DBA. 
> Maintenant est-ce qu'ils ont les connaissances pour tre ingnieur logiciel/DBA, c'est moins sur. :


Peut tre, mais c'est encore plus vrai pour 50% (en tant trs gnreux ....dans la vraie vie, c'est plutt 70%) des "ingnieurs" dument estampills sortant des coles;

----------


## bob633

> Tout d'abord, qu'est-ce un ingnieur? Dans un premier temps, un ingnieur est quelqu'un qui rsous des problmes concrets, techniques et complexes. Concret, c'est pour enlever les chercheurs. Technique, c'est pour enlever les artistes. Et complexe, qui n'est pas  prendre dans le sens de difficile, mais dans le sens de "qui ncessite plusieurs types de comptences", pour enlever les artisans spcialiss. Mais a ne suffit pas, car un hacker n'est pas forcment un ingnieur.


Il y a 20 ans peut-tre.

Maintenant un ingnieur c'est bac+5 = ingnieur. Bac+3 = pas ingnieur. Quel diffrence ? Aucune, ils font le mme taf, mais l'un est analyste, l'auteur ingnieur car il a tenu 2 ans de plus sur les bans d'coles.

Le mot ingnieur veut plus rien dire ...

Pour rpondre  l'auteur, je connais un consultant SAP qui n'a jamais toucher  SAP. Pourquoi ? Il a t recrut dans une SSII pour apprendre SAP, mais par manque de chance, le client a abandonn la mission le jour de son arrive. Du coup il fait de tout sauf SAP ... pourtant il est bien consultant SAP ! Et la SSII ne semble pas vouloir lui changer cet intitul vu qu'un jour (peut-tre !) il fera du SAP ...

Pour celui qui met "Expert" c'est juste pour se faire bien voir  mon avis. Je connais une personne qui a fait un doctorat en informatique pour finir prof chercheur dans une universit ... quand tu lui demandes "tu fais quoi ? il te rpond docteur en informatique ... vous rparez des pc ? non non mais je suis pas ingnieur, je vaux mieux que a !". Perso, tant ingnieur je dirais toujours que je suis informaticien aux gens, un mot de plus devant ne changera pas ce que je vaux rellement. Appart montrer aux gens que je ne suis pas bte ? a sert juste  allumer les petites lycennes a ...  ::mrgreen:: 

Bref a reste des mots, qui ne veulent rien dire au final. Si a permet  ces gens l de se sentir mieux dans leur peau tant mieux ...

----------


## tchize_

> a sert juste  allumer les petites lycennes a ...


Ho crotte, je savais que j'aurais du terminer cet tudes d'ingnieur civil en informatique o il y avait 30% des cours qui taient de l'info...

Ha, on me souffle dans l'oreille qu'une audi A3  crdit, a marche aussi  ::mouarf:: 

J'ai une C3, a vaut mieux qu'un A3, non?

----------


## bizet

> Perso, tant ingnieur je dirais toujours que je suis informaticien aux gens, un mot de plus devant ne changera pas ce que je vaux rellement. Appart montrer aux gens que je ne suis pas bte ? 
> 
> Bref a reste des mots, qui ne veulent rien dire au final. Si a permet  ces gens l de se sentir mieux dans leur peau tant mieux ...


Oulala ne jamais dire que tu es informaticien!!! Sinon tu vas avoir droit  "Ah bah tiens, mon ordinateur/telephone/tl/freebox/livebox a un probleme, tu peux m'aider?"

Toujours sortir un nom "compliqu" comme Ingnieur Conception&Dev, Consultant pour que les gens te demandent ce que tu fais plus exactement.

----------


## straasha

> Oulala ne jamais dire que tu es informaticien!!! Sinon tu vas avoir droit  "Ah bah tiens, mon ordinateur/telephone/tl/freebox/livebox a un probleme, tu peux m'aider?"


je ne peux qu'approuver ceci, une fois on m'a mme demander de jeter un il  une machine utilise en charcuterie : puisqu'il y avait un cran (un afficheur 2 lignes de 16 caractres) et des boutons (5) et que j'avais fait des tudes en informatique, je savais forcement rparer la machine. ::zen::

----------


## tchize_

Je ne suis pas certifi sur cette machine, si quelqu'un se blesse avec aprs, je paierais toute ma vie, pourquoi je prendrais le risque?

Autre option: "je rpare ta machine, tu viens t'occuper de mon jardin? Aprs tout, c'est de la bouffe et t'es boucher"....

----------


## bob633

> Oulala ne jamais dire que tu es informaticien!!! Sinon tu vas avoir droit  "Ah bah tiens, mon ordinateur/telephone/tl/freebox/livebox a un probleme, tu peux m'aider?"


C'tait pour imager  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais c'est vrai que si le lecteur DVD tombe en panne on appelle bibi  ::mouarf::  Comme dit avant, il y a un cran, a se branche sur une prise alors c'est de l'informatique  ::aie:: 




> Ha, on me souffle dans l'oreille qu'une audi A3  crdit, a marche aussi


J'aurais une volkswagen Golf mais l'audi A3 c'est vrai aussi  :8-):

----------


## IronBibs

> Il y a 20 ans peut-tre.
> 
> Maintenant un ingnieur c'est bac+5 = ingnieur. Bac+3 = pas ingnieur. Quel diffrence ? Aucune, ils font le mme taf, mais l'un est analyste, l'auteur ingnieur car il a tenu 2 ans de plus sur les bans d'coles.
> 
> Le mot ingnieur veut plus rien dire ...
> 
> Pour rpondre  l'auteur, je connais un consultant SAP qui n'a jamais toucher  SAP. Pourquoi ? Il a t recrut dans une SSII pour apprendre SAP, mais par manque de chance, le client a abandonn la mission le jour de son arrive. Du coup il fait de tout sauf SAP ... pourtant il est bien consultant SAP ! Et la SSII ne semble pas vouloir lui changer cet intitul vu qu'un jour (peut-tre !) il fera du SAP ...
> 
> Pour celui qui met "Expert" c'est juste pour se faire bien voir  mon avis. Je connais une personne qui a fait un doctorat en informatique pour finir prof chercheur dans une universit ... quand tu lui demandes "tu fais quoi ? il te rpond docteur en informatique ... vous rparez des pc ? non non mais je suis pas ingnieur, je vaux mieux que a !". Perso, tant ingnieur je dirais toujours que je suis informaticien aux gens, un mot de plus devant ne changera pas ce que je vaux rellement. Appart montrer aux gens que je ne suis pas bte ? a sert juste  allumer les petites lycennes a ... 
> ...


Je te plussoies quasi compltement. Je pense juste, d'aprs ce que j'ai connu dans mon cole, qu'un BAC+3 n'a quand mme pas les mme comptences qu'un Bac+5 ( part savoir mieux chauffer les bancs pendant 2 annes supplmentaires : plus de technos, de mthodologies, d'apprhension  l'entreprise avec des longs stages par exemple..).

Aprs c'est sur que le terme ingnieur veut tout dire et rien en mme temps. Mais il y a quand mme une diffrence de comptences, en tout cas dans ce que j'ai connu.  ::oops::

----------


## tchize_

> d'apprhension  l'entreprise avec des longs stages par exemple..).


Mon bac +5 a requis 1 mois de stage en tout et pour tout. Par contre, je suis d'accord avec le reste, on n'est pas l pour se tirer la nouille, on a donc invitablement plus de cours lis aux mthodologies et  l'algorithmique sous de nombreux aspects.

----------


## IronBibs

> Mon bac +5 a requis 1 mois de stage en tout et pour tout. Par contre, je suis d'accord avec le reste, on n'est pas l pour se tirer la nouille, on a donc invitablement plus de cours lis aux mthodologies et  l'algorithmique sous de nombreux aspects.


Arf ^^. Le mien est de 5mois et des brouettes et celui de B+4 tait de 6mois (3mois et demi obligatoire).

----------


## ternel

On m'a toujours dit qu'ingnieur est un mtier, pas une formation.
La preuve?

Je suis ingnieur, alors que je n'ai jamais ne serait-ce qu'approch d'une cole d'ing. La fac m'a suffit, et encore, j'ai fait un master orient recherche
Ce qui ne m'a pas empech d'avoir 13 mois de stages

Pour tre ingnieur, m'est avis qu'il suffit d'tre embauch  ce titre

----------


## bob633

> Je te plussoies quasi compltement. Je pense juste, d'aprs ce que j'ai connu dans mon cole, qu'un BAC+3 n'a quand mme pas les mme comptences qu'un Bac+5 ( part savoir mieux chauffer les bancs pendant 2 annes supplmentaires : plus de technos, de mthodologies, d'apprhension  l'entreprise avec des longs stages par exemple..).
> 
> Aprs c'est sur que le terme ingnieur veut tout dire et rien en mme temps. Mais il y a quand mme une diffrence de comptences, en tout cas dans ce que j'ai connu.


En Thorie, tu as quand mme 2 ans de thorie (voir pratique avec des stages) en plus. Donc tu es censer en connaitre un peu plus. Mais d'un autre ct pendant que l'un fini ses tudes, l'autre apprend sur le terrain en entreprise. Et entre nous, j'ai appris plus en entreprises en 1 ans que 5 ans d'tudes (j'exagre, mais l'ide est l). Sans parler des tudes o tu revois la mme choses au fur et  mesure juste pour "consolider" des bases ...




> Pour tre ingnieur, m'est avis qu'il suffit d'tre embauch  ce titre


En effet, mais trs peu de boite te donneront le titre d'ingnieur si tu n'a pas le bac+5. Ou alors tu fais parties de l'ancienne gnration o tu pouvais monter de grades avec l'XP, ce qui est trs difficile maintenant.

Ou alors certains passent sous le bureau  ::mrgreen::  No Troll  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gangsoleil

> Pour tre ingnieur, m'est avis qu'il suffit d'tre embauch  ce titre


Linguistiquement parlant, non. 

"Ingenieur" est un titre, delivre par la CTI. Tu ne peux pas avoir le titre d'ingenieur sans etre diplome d'une ecole reconnue par la CTI. Il y a un socle minimum, comme par exemple le fait d'avoir un niveau correct d'anglais (750 au TOEIC si mes souvenirs sont bons).
Sauf erreur de ma part, les ingenieurs representent 8% d'une classe d'age.

Par contre, le terme ingenieur accole a n'importe quoi, a commencer par Ingenieur logiciel comme le disent si souvent les SSII, ne definit rien d'officiel, pas plus que Ingenieur machine a cafe ou Ingenieur casse-pied. Et c'est bien cette seconde nomenclature qui est utilisee partout, a tort et a travers, au detriment du titre d'ingenieur.

----------


## r0d

Et que dire de la dnomination d'ingnieur financier?  ::roll::

----------


## IronBibs

> En Thorie, tu as quand mme 2 ans de thorie (voir pratique avec des stages) en plus. Donc tu es censer en connaitre un peu plus. Mais d'un autre ct pendant que l'un fini ses tudes, l'autre apprend sur le terrain en entreprise. Et entre nous, j'ai appris plus en entreprises en 1 ans que 5 ans d'tudes (j'exagre, mais l'ide est l). Sans parler des tudes o tu revois la mme choses au fur et  mesure juste pour "consolider" des bases ...
> 
> 
> 
> En effet, mais trs peu de boite te donneront le titre d'ingnieur si tu n'a pas le bac+5. Ou alors tu fais parties de l'ancienne gnration o tu pouvais monter de grades avec l'XP, ce qui est trs difficile maintenant.
> 
> Ou alors certains passent sous le bureau  No Troll


Je pense que cela dpend de la formation et du cursus scolaire. C'est pour cela que je l'ai mis en avant dans mon message en disant que c'tait par rapport  ce que j'ai connu que j'ai dis cela. Mon cole tait trs pratique et on revoyait rarement deux fois la mme chose. Mais d'aprs ce que j'ai vu c'tait pas le cas partout donc je comprends ce que tu veux dire par l aussi  :;):  Il existe des nuances comme pour tout  ::): 

Il y a quoi de mal  passer sous le bureau ???  :8O:  Ca m'arrive souvent  ::roll:: ... 
Bah oui pour brancher mon alim'  la multiprise bien sur !   ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et que dire de la dnomination d'ingnieur financier?


Dans la mesure o il existe en effet de l'ingnirie financire (pas toujours ingnieuse, mais la quesion n'est pas l), je ne vois  trs bien pourquoi il n'y aurait pas d'ingnieur financier.

----------


## Alvaten

Un collgue  t consultant informatique dans une grande banque, il a vu un autre consultant en train de lire le chapitre :
"What is an array ?" d'un livre genre la prog pour les nuls. Alors que normalement les consultants engags devaient avoir "un bon niveau en c/c++"

Aprs, il y a des charlatants partout, en informatique, dans la vente, dans la construction ...

----------


## Katyucha

Y a 10 ans, on avait des "Architectes" de partout... Au point que j'ai vu un Architecte SAN ne pas savoir ce qu'est que le Zoning !!  (en gros, c'est un peu comme un dveloppeur C qui ne connait pas printf)

Et je ne parle pas de l'ingnieur systme unix, frachement sorti d'cole, qui ne connaissait pas la commande "pwd"

Oui, il y a des charlatans en Informatique et j'en ai trouv particulirement au poste de "Chef de Projet". Nom fourre-tout, qui inclut un bon nombre de branleur intellectuel... 
De vrais chefs de projets, ca existe aussi. Un mec qui sait conduire une runion, informer ses quipes, planifier correctement l'ensemble et savoir s'pauler sur les bonnes comptences... mais j'en ai vu trop peu en proportion des autres charlots...

Le problme d'un charlatan, c'est sa faon de faire croire qu'il sait mais au final, il ne sait pas. 
Accepter ses faiblesses, son manque de connaissance sur certains points -on n'est pas bon partout... si vous voyez ma programmation, c'est  pleurer de rire -, C'est dj le dbut de la rdemption

----------


## Lyche

Ouaip et de nos jours on a renomm les commerciaux "Ingnieurs d'affaire" pour arrter de faire fuir les dev qui en ont marre de travailler avec des gens qui sont l que pour vendre un produit quelque soit les nneries proposes au client. Et a rassure le client parce qu'il parle au sacro-saint "Ingnieur".

Bref, tout a pour dire que de nos jours on emploi des mots de partout juste pour nous faire comprendre des sens diffrents et faire passer la pillule partout.

Un malvoyant est, et restera aveugle.

1984 quand tu nous tiens...

----------


## tchize_

> Un malvoyant est, et restera aveugle.


Heu non, une cane jaune n'est pas un aveugle mais c'est un malvoyant.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Heu non, une cane jaune n'est pas un aveugle mais c'est un malvoyant.


Et bleue avec des toiles c'est un marchal de France
Et rose  poix mauves c'est un clown.

bon, ok ==>  ::dehors::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Mais l'exemple tait vraiment mal choisit...tous les aveugles sont malvoyants mais tous les malvoyants ne sont pas aveugles  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Mais l'exemple tait vraiment mal choisit...tous les aveugles sont malvoyants mais tous les malvoyants ne sont pas aveugles


ouai, je m'en suis rendu compte aprs. La phrase n'est pas sortie comme je voulais sur mon clavier  ::no::

----------


## ternel

Tu devais penser  "non-voyant"  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

Ha, les non voyant, c'est pas l'oppos des voyants?  ::aie::

----------


## ternel

pas tout  fait, c'est l'oppos des bien-voyants, qui sont au minimum des catgories couleur-ultra-flashie ou lumineux  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

> pas tout  fait, c'est l'oppos des bien-voyants,


Ha non, a c'est l'oppos des mal voyant, ne pas confondre  ::mouarf:: 
Le mal voyant a des culs de bouteille
Le non voyant a des lunettes de soleil et un chien.

----------


## ternel

par contre, dans cette histoire, pour un daltonien, on dit quoi?
Un alterchromiste?

----------


## tchize_

H ben j'ai fait des recherches,

je suis tomb l dessus

http://www.opticien-lentilles.com/da..._daltonien.php

j'ai fais le test pour rigoler. Je suis daltonien impossible  classer, mais c'est probablement du  l'cran pourri de mon boulot o la couleur varie du haut en bas  ::):

----------


## ternel

y'a pas, je suis toujours aussi daltonien
Ca n'empeche pas que je n'ai pas la rponse  ma question toute thorique

----------


## Invit

> Mais ce ne sont pas les questions qui me choquent, c'est qu'elles soient apparemment poses par des informaticien "en poste" avec souvent des titres ronflants.
> 
> Bien sr on ne peut pas tout savoir, mais parfois, on a l'impression que certaines personnes savent moins que le minimum pur leur mtier.


Pour moi le problme ce n'est pas que ces gens ne sachent pas faire ces trucs plus ou moins lmentaires. Il y a quelques trucs "basiques" que je ne sais pas faire de zro. Parce que j'ai repris du code existant, parce que je suis parti d'un tuto... du coup si je dois le refaire from scratch, et que je ne peux pas faire un copier/coller, bah je vais un peu galrer.

Le problme c'est que ces gens ne sachent pas trouver la rponse par eux mme. C'est a qui fait la diffrence entre un "ingnieur" un "expert", et Joe le rigolo.
Je veux dire, Developpez.com, c'est gnial, mais il y a suffisamment de ressources sur le net pour pouvoir trouver ce qu'on cherche sans avoir  ouvrir un nouveau fil sur un forum.
a doit faire un bon moment que je n'ai pas pos de question technique sur un forum. Par contre j'ai appris  chercher sur StackOverflow, DVP, CodeProject, Comment a marche (non, je rigole pour le dernier).

----------


## Katyucha

> Pour moi le problme ce n'est pas que ces gens ne sachent pas faire ces trucs plus ou moins lmentaires. Il y a quelques trucs "basiques" que je ne sais pas faire de zro. Parce que j'ai repris du code existant, parce que je suis parti d'un tuto... du coup si je dois le refaire from scratch, et que je ne peux pas faire un copier/coller, bah je vais un peu galrer.
> 
> Le problme c'est que ces gens ne sachent pas trouver la rponse par eux mme. C'est a qui fait la diffrence entre un "ingnieur" un "expert", et Joe le rigolo.
> Je veux dire, Developpez.com, c'est gnial, mais il y a suffisamment de ressources sur le net pour pouvoir trouver ce qu'on cherche sans avoir  ouvrir un nouveau fil sur un forum.
> a doit faire un bon moment que je n'ai pas pos de question technique sur un forum. Par contre j'ai appris  chercher sur StackOverflow, DVP, CodeProject, Comment a marche (non, je rigole pour le dernier).


Il y a quand mme des bases  avoir. Quand un developpeur (et j'en ai vu deux dans deux entreprises diffrentes), ne sait pas ce qu'est un FORK ... je me pose de srieuses questions sur ces comptences... Je suis ing systme unix/linux et pourtant, je sais ce qu'est un MVC, une classe, un hritage de classes... Me demande pas d'en programmer (et mme de programmer tout court) mais tu te dois d'avoir des connaissances minimum et transverses

----------


## tchize_

> Quand un developpeur (et j'en ai vu deux dans deux entreprises diffrentes), ne sait pas ce qu'est un FORK ...


J'en ai eu ici, a n'en faisait pas du tout des mauvais dveloppeur. Simplement, le version control n'a jamais t un besoin dans cette quipe qui avait de contraintes assez particulires => pas de version control.

Pour savoir ce qu'est un fork, faut travailler avec du GIT ou assimil. Si t'es dans une environnement style subversion ou cvs, les fork ca n'existe pas.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'en ai eu ici, a n'en faisait pas du tout des mauvais dveloppeur. Simplement, le version control n'a jamais t un besoin dans cette quipe qui avait de contraintes assez particulires => pas de version control.
> 
> Pour savoir ce qu'est un fork, faut travailler avec du GIT ou assimil. Si t'es dans une environnement style subversion ou cvs, les fork ca n'existe pas.


En fait, tant que a se justifie, qu'il peut piger rapidement, et qu'il peut dmontrer que l ou il a boss, il a maitris, a n'est pas un problme. Quelqu'un qui prtend bosser sur LibreOffice et qui ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'un fork, l, c'est grave.

Comme toujours, la difficult est de remettre les choses dans leur contexte.

----------


## Deadpool

> J'en ai eu ici, a n'en faisait pas du tout des mauvais dveloppeur. Simplement, le version control n'a jamais t un besoin dans cette quipe qui avait de contraintes assez particulires => pas de version control.
> 
> Pour savoir ce qu'est un fork, faut travailler avec du GIT ou assimil. Si t'es dans une environnement style subversion ou cvs, les fork ca n'existe pas.


Je pense qu'il parle du fork "systme" et pas du fork des gestionnaires de version.  :;):

----------


## Darkzinus

Je pense que parfois certaines demandes sont dues  la "peur" de passer pour un branque auprs de ces collgues (Alors qu'en principe il s'agit de la source la plus  mme de rpondre au problme pos.). Faire sa demande ici est sans doute plus ais, mais il faut avouer que les questions parfois poses sont ... tonnantes  ::aie::  Cela tant dit certaines questions sont parfois trs pertinentes et certains membres apportent des solutions insouponnes qui s'avrent utiles.

----------


## tchize_

> Je pense qu'il parle du fork "systme" et pas du fork des gestionnaires de version.


ha oui, ben dans ce cas, encore plus. Celui qui code en php / java n'a pas accs au fork et ignore que a existe. Lui, il spawn des process. Celui qui travaille sous windows => y a pas de fork sous windows  ::mrgreen:: 


On en reviens toujours  la mme chose. Mme un type expriment peux avoir des questions basiques  :;):

----------


## Kearz

> Il y a quand mme des bases  avoir. Quand un developpeur (et j'en ai vu deux dans deux entreprises diffrentes), ne sait pas ce qu'est un FORK ... je me pose de srieuses questions sur ces comptences... Je suis ing systme unix/linux et pourtant, je sais ce qu'est un MVC, une classe, un hritage de classes... Me demande pas d'en programmer (et mme de programmer tout court) mais tu te dois d'avoir des connaissances minimum et transverses


Je sais ce qu'est un fork, j'en ai fait de cours de systme il y a un an. 
Dans 10 ans (vu que le systme n'est pas du tout mon domaine), je pense que je saurais que les forks existes mais je ne saurais surement plus  quoi a sert et encore moins comment on s'en sert. 

Maintenant, j'ai des amis qui en BTS n'ont jamais (ou presque) du quitter Windows. Les forks pour eux c'est une notion inconnu. Pourtant, avec l'exprience, ils pourraient devenir Expert JAVA, Expert PHP, etc..Nop? 
Le fork n'est pas vraiment un bon exemple.

----------


## Tober

Dire qu'un dveloppeur qui ne connait pas un terme technique est un mauvais dveloppeur n'a pas de sens, je pourrais cit plusieurs termes lis  mon "monde" de dveloppement que pas la moiti ici ne connatrait...

Imaginons qu'un dveloppeur ne connaisse pas ton "fork", a peut arriver comme n'importe qui ne connait pas tous les mots franais... L'important est que si tu lui expliques ce que c'est, il comprend ce que tu dis... Et s'il doit savoir l'utiliser, aprs un certain temps il sera le faire comme toi.  ::ccool:: 
Bref un dveloppeur pour moi est quelqu'un qui ne connait pas forcment tout mais qui en tout cas, pourra le matriser s'il en a besoin. (bon  part la pointe du dveloppement dans un domaine de fou qui demande des comptences dans un domaine qui sort de l'informatique)

a m'arrive souvent de devoir faire un truc en informatique que je ne connais pas. Mais je cherche, je trouve et j'implmente.  ::):

----------


## r0d

En effet. J'ai connu un gars qui tait une pure brute en assembleur (il connaissait tous les processeurs, toutes les versions, etc.). Ce gars rcuprait du code, et sans mme savoir ce qu'tait sens faire le code en question, il bidouillait le binaire et en amliorait notablement les performances et la robustesse. J'tais d'autant plus impressionn que je suis une brle en assembleur. 

Ce gars tait un bon professionnel. Il faisait son boulot bien et proprement, il faisait gagner du temps et de l'argent  tout le monde. Pourtant, en dehors de l'assembleur, il ne connaissait pas grand chose.

----------


## Katyucha

> ha oui, ben dans ce cas, encore plus. Celui qui code en php / java n'a pas accs au fork et ignore que a existe. Lui, il spawn des process. Celui qui travaille sous windows => y a pas de fork sous windows 
> 
> 
> On en reviens toujours  la mme chose. Mme un type expriment peux avoir des questions basiques


Non, il developpait pas sous Windows (ceux qui me connaissent savent que je ne travaille pas avec ces "gens l") 

Le reproche vient surtout du fait qu'un dveloppeur ne sait pas aujourd'hui comment tourne son programme. Et a, ce n'est pas normal.

----------


## diabolos29

Il y a parfois des cas tranges, tel que de jeunes ingnieurs dont l'intitul du premier emploi commence par le mot "expert".
Je me trompe peut tre mais j'ai tendance  penser que l'expertise s'acquire au fil des annes et de l'exprience qu'on a pu tirer de cas concrets ou de ses propres erreurs, et non uniquement avec un diplme flambant neuf d'ingnieur en poche.

----------


## _Ez3kiel

J'ai 21 ans, j'ai eu mon BTS IG en juin dernier, je travaille depuis octobre, et sur mon contrat il est crit que je suis analyste programmeur, j'ai en charge la conception d'une application de gestion, du cahier des charges jusqu'au dploiement et  la maintenance. J'ai arrt les tudes aprs mon BTS car j'estime apprendre plus par l'exprience que par de la thorie sur une chaise.

Est-ce que le fait de poser des questions d'analyse ou de dveloppement qui pourrait sembler videntes pour un analyste programmeur qui a 20ans d'exp pour l'volution de mon projet alors que je suis "officiellement" analyste programmeur fait de moi un charlatan ?  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Est-ce que le fait de poser des questions d'analyse ou de dveloppement qui pourrait sembler videntes pour un analyste programmeur qui a 20ans d'exp pour l'volution de mon projet alors que je suis "officiellement" analyste programmeur fait de moi un charlatan ?


Absolument pas. Tu n'es pas qualifi d'expert ou quoi que ce soit du genre.
Pose plein de questions, c'est comme a qu'on progresse.
[troll]Ce n'est certainement pas  l'cole qu'on apprend ce qu'il y a  savoir pour travailler comme un pro.[/troll]
 ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> Est-ce que le fait de poser des questions d'analyse ou de dveloppement qui pourrait sembler videntes pour un analyste programmeur qui a 20ans d'exp pour l'volution de mon projet alors que je suis "officiellement" analyste programmeur fait de moi un charlatan ?


Le charlatan ne posera pas de questions justement ! Trop peur qu'on dcouvre sa mconnaissance.
Comme tu sembles tout frais de l'cole, je vais te donner un conseil : NE fait PAS attention aux intituls de poste !! Seul ce que tu fais vraiment importe !
Au dbut que j'ai boss, on avait des "architectes" de partout. Avant, il y avait la vague des "consultants". Dsormais on a des "experts". Ce sont des effets de mode !

----------

